# HR20 - Problem detected in storage device



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't know if anyone can help. But my HD DVR just stopped working, and I have the following message: *A problem has been detected in the storage device. This may be a simple initialization error or a critical fault. Please reboot the box now. That may fix the problem. * Reboot did not work, and I unfortunately can not call D* from my current location. Has anyone else experienced this? First my D* HD Tivo, and now this. I am not having a lot of luck with my D* hardware


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

There are some other reset routines in the menus, are there not? (reset defaults, reset everything). You may want to try those, although "reset everything" may also wipe your recordings (which may be unsalvageable anyway). "Reset defaults" will probably only work if there is some OS glitch that is hanging things up -- if there is a HDD issue as it seems there might be, resetting defaults will likely not yield much. Wiping the HDD will fix issues that have to do with corrupted recordings hanging the box, but it will not fix an actual problem with the HDD such as a mechanical issue or bad sectors.


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, there is no option available to me other then Reboot. Non of the buttons on the Remote or Receiver work. I tried to Reset via the receiver, but I got the same error message. Thanks anyway

P.S. I did try the old unplug trick, but no dice.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

oudabashian said:


> Unfortunately, there is no option available to me other then Reboot. Non of the buttons on the Remote or Receiver work. I tried to Reset via the receiver, but I got the same error message. Thanks anyway
> 
> P.S. I did try the old unplug trick, but no dice.


You could try to recover the DVR by rebooting and look for an on screen message "Receiver self-check". Press the select button then the DVR will say "Entering Diagnostic mode". In this mode there is a hard drive selection that will run tests and might be able to repair the drive.


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried exactly what you said. Unfortunately it ended up with the same message. It looks like another one bites the dust. It was worth a shot.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

oudabashian said:


> I tried exactly what you said. Unfortunately it ended up with the same message. It looks like another one bites the dust. It was worth a shot.


Do you have the Protection Plan? If so DirecTV will swap out the defective receiver for FREE and no contract extension *if* the CSR who activates the new DVR also deactivates the bad unit at the same time. Also the CSR should be a protection plan rep to help prevent a wrongful contract extension.

If no protection plan DirecTV will replace this unit for about $19.99.


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info. My permanent address is in NYC. However, I am currently in Montreal, and won't be back to NY for some time. Don't know how receptive D* will be to ship a receiver to Canada. Heck, I can always try and send them an email. Thanks again!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

They won't send a replacement to Canada.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

oudabashian said:


> Thanks for the info. My permanent address is in NYC. However, I am currently in Montreal, and won't be back to NY for some time. Don't know how receptive D* will be to ship a receiver to Canada. Heck, I can always try and send them an email. Thanks again!


You could keep using the current receiver by hooking up an eSATA drive and reboot the DVR and it will run off the external drive.


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> You could keep using the current receiver by hooking up an eSATA drive and reboot the DVR and it will run off the external drive.


Thanks for the tip. I will look into that.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

That HR shouldn't be north of the border.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

oudabashian said:


> Thanks for the info. My permanent address is in NYC. However, I am currently in Montreal, and won't be back to NY for some time. Don't know how receptive D* will be to ship a receiver to Canada. Heck, I can always try and send them an email. Thanks again!


I believe they will only send the replacement to the address that the service is located at on the account...


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hate to bump an old thread, however, my HR20 is doing the same thing and I also noticed earlier it was on and I had not turned it on. It did this twice earlier, but because it's in the bedroom and I wasn't intending on watching tv I just "huh that's weird" and turned it back off. This last time I just walked in the bedroom to grab my laptop and saw it was on again but this time the light ring was spinning. Instead of just turning it off this time I turned the tv on to see what was going on and saw the same message the OP of this thread had. My only questions are has anyone else had this happen and the reboot actually fix the problem? Is this actually only a hard drive issue, if so I will just replace the internal HDD since I own the receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You could try connect eSATA disk for quick analysis.


----------



## Tamaracboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Guess what ? ?
The 6/8/10 reprogramming download has caused my HR21-100 to have the same problem as the OP and thread bumper of 3/28/10. 
CSR (protection plan) offers only solution of replacing unit.
Well, I have @200 hours of programs on HDD and don't want to lose them.
Any one with any suggestions ?
Even if it with a 3rd party HDD recovery outfit.
Help,
r.


----------

